# New Budgies! General questions about hazards, etc.



## loz (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi everyone! :wave:

This is my first thread so please forgive me if I do something wrong.

Anyways, the situation is this: I'm adopting a male and female budgie from one of my mum's work friends. 

They come with the cage and everything but I'm planning to upgrade them to a really big flight cage so they have as much space as possible to entertain themselves and exercise while I'm at school and my mum's at work. From what I've gathered from my mum through her friend they are semi-tame and clipped but still able to fly a bit.

I've been wanting birds for around two years so I already know all about their care and well-being (forcing my mum to throw out the pans ) but I am concerned about a few things.

1: Where should they be located? We live in an open plan house so the living, dining and kitchen is one big room. My mum wants them to be in the living area as that is where we spend most of our time, but I want them in my room so I can protect them from cooking and just general house dangers, and also so I can bond and train them in a small safe environment. 

2: Letting them free fly around the house. My original plan was to have a their big flight cage in my room and then their original cage in the living room so if I had them out they would have somewhere to go. But in the living room we have a lot of furniture that has gaps behind and underneath it and I'm worried that they might go under or behind there and get stuck. I'm not too familiar on budgie behaviour when they're free flying so I'm not sure if that's something that they'll do. I would love to have them playing next to me while I'm watching TV, but if they're going to get stuck behind the TV I don't want to risk it.

3: Candles. I know, I know. No lit candles because the fumes will kill them. But what about unlit candles? My mum won't forgive me if I threw out the candles (they're homemade) so is it ok to have them around if we don't light them?

4: Shampoo and body wash. I want to be able to take showers with them and give them a weekly wash but I was wondering if the scents in shampoos and body wash was bad for them? If it is, is unscented stuff ok as long as it doesn't get on them?

Alrighty I think that's everything. Sorry it's so long :lol:

Thanks a bunch,
Loz


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey! Welcome to the forum. Be sure to read through ALL the stickies and articles as they will have tons of information that should answer most of your questions. 

I keep my budgies in my room as it's away from any chicken fumes and I spend a lot of time in there. Whenever the budgies are out of the cage it is important that you are always supervising them. I don't see any issue with unlit candles in the house, as long as the birds aren't trying to eat them or anything lol.

As for showers, I really don't recommend this. The soaps and shampoos can irritate their skin and respiratory systems. Budgies don't need to be bathed and you should never force them to. You can offer them a shallow dish of water and see if they will bathe in it. Some budgies do, some budgies don't.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given good advice. I'm so glad you've taken the time to research before getting your new birds! :thumbup:

Unlit candles are fine, you shouldn't take them in the shower with you and should instead provide them with a shallow dish of water to bathe in, but they might not want to, which is fine. Additionally, the living space is fine to let them out in if you throw a sheet over the more "dangerous" furniture it will prevent them from falling behind it. However, they usually don't try to fall behind furniture, so it's not a big concern, especially if they're supervised. 

Be sure to read through the forum's many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. You'll find answers to lots of other questions there, too! If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We'd love to meet your new budgies when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Lauren

I agree with what iheartpieds has said.
The open plan living/dining/kitchen area would likely be more difficult to make bird safe. Plus, if anyone is wanting to relax and watch TV, then subtitles WILL be needed as budgies tend to chatter throughout the day and love to join in with other noises! 

A large flight cage in your bedroom, to keep them safe whilst family is at school or working is ideal. 
As you stated, you can let them out supervised in your bedroom, but could also work towards them becoming comfortable at being transferred into a smaller (more portable) cage, to be brought downstairs, allowing them a change of scene and to be amongst family life at times. 

However you manage your set up, it will be unsettling for the birds at first, so try to be patient and have realistic expectations for your interactions. 
Read through the stickies, let them settle in, see how much work, mess, adjustments and noise is involved and then you’ll be better placed to see where their main living area is best suited.

Best of luck, looking forward to updates when you get them home.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Lauren and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If the candles you have are unscented, then having them around as long as they are not lit is fine.
If the candles are scented, the budgies should not be exposed to them.

With regard to bathing, it is best YOU use unscented shampoo and body wash and never bring your budgies in the shower with you.

Budgies are not dogs and don't need to be "washed" by you.

Some budgies enjoy bathing and others don't.
There are various things you can try. You may also find they ignore the bath for a long time and then suddenly one will decide to try it and then they'll all like it! :laugh:

I'd suggest you either put a shallow bowl with water in or on top the cage or get a Lix-it Bath to attach to the cage and provide them the option of bathing every few days.










You can also try placing a few fresh basil leaves or some lettuce leaves in the water. That may interest them in the bath.

Some budgies love to rub against or roll on wet leaves.
You can hang wet romaine lettuce or kale leaves in the cage or place them in a shallow dish in or on the cage to see if your budgies like them.

Some budgies enjoy being very lightly misted with room temperature water. 
Do NOT squirt the water directly on the budgie. 
Aim it up into the air and let the water mist settle down over the budgie gently. 
You should be able to easily tell if he likes it or doesn't want any part of it.

The previous posts have offered excellent advice with regard to determining where the cage is best situated.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## loz (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies! They've been super helpful. :001_smile:

I'll try and get pictures up as soon as I can!

Thanks so much,
Lauren


----------

